# My new car! :) ............



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

SO - im sure most of you have been thinking about what next after the GTR. Tbh is something Iv been thinking about for over 2 years.

I didn't have a massive budget but I was thinking around the 50-60k mark:

-my11 gtr?
-Audi r8 (v8 or v10)
-porsche 911 GTS
-Bentley SS
-04-05 reg lambo
-Ferrari f430
-Ferrari 612 

The 3 biggest points for me were acceleration / handling / cars that will hold value (or have bottomed out)

You'll be glad to know I have kept my GTR as I use it daily, its fast and comfortable enough and gets huge attention since the wrap!

Iv always fancied a classic car something I would get my hands dirty with.......
cheeky vid (of me on private road 
e9687015d08b086d739db8b3cc9138031_zpsb4f35e6f.mp4 Video by verinder1984 | Photobucket

Black porsche 911 (993) c2 - with Gemballa body kit and exhaust. BBS LMs (which im currently getting refurbed to mirror polish)

The car is black but as you can see in this pic the metalic paint gives a tiny flick of gold/brown under direct sunlight. (which Im yet to see! as i took the car to northways for few mechanical bits) 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


The car has 92K miles on the clock and I loved ever minute of the 8.5 hour Drive home from aberdeen! (560miles ish). Car didnt miss a beat ( apart from squeeky loose alternator belt.


soz I havnt got more pics I booked the car straight in with northways to do the following :

-Various oil leaks :~(
-Water in foot well - I think i know what this is something to do with the sunroof drainage getting blocked /disconnected over time which forces water to run down the door hinges. :blahblah:
-Gemballa lowering springs
-RS short shift gear linkage
-New dics and pads all round
-cat by pass :thumbsup:
-Full service
-RS light weight clutch fly wheel
-Wheel allignments / geo
-inspect alternator belt / why its slipping
+ anything else they find! (and there has been a few things)

When I get the car back I will be doing:
-New real lights (iv already done these)
-new headlight lenses (iv already done these)
-LED dash upgrade (changing orange glow to crisp white glow)
-front fog light covert to TURBO S air vent with LED light
-Roll cage paint to match the car
-Third break light Turbo style (roof spoiler)
-Ill be arranging a remap too
-chase a few dash rattles ( a few rattles show up from a cold start might as well chase them now i can image itl get worse later on plus ill have the dash out)
-Induction/soundbox/cold air conversion - this makes me giggle but basically I drill a few holes in the stock air box, change the filter (should be done with the service) - pull out stock chrome tube which feeds air to box and replace it with a snorkle looking thing. this way it takes colder air from near the fixed spoiler and not the 'warmer' engine bay. 
-Arrange respray on front bumper / bonnet/ wings
-Arrange good detailer (hoping to get a posh detail for cheap because of the time of year. who the hell details a car before storage) i think ill be using this car 1 a week through winter and spring.
-transfer other number plate to car VER11N


anyway once all the work is done I will take more pics and post them up.

I want to say thank you to every one who bought parts from me sold like 7 steering wheels, 2 sets of alloys! 2 sets of rubbers, 1x new front, 2 fronts, etc etc. Selling these part (cheap) meant I could blag the true cost of the car to the mrs. 

#Yeaaaaaabooooyyy!


Verin


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks nice lovely colour


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lovely car mate.....looks way nicer than the newer models...proper classic!

Will be watching the thread to see how you progress with it:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

That is ****ing beautiful.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

A friend of mine bought one 3 years ago, great fun and lovely drivers car. Apparently they are going up in value too :thumbsup:

Mind you he got done for speeding -106mph driving it back from the garage and was banned for 2 months......


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Cheers for comments guys. Will defo post pics once i'v done the bits. No way am I ready to give up the gtr!

vxrcymru	- hopefully i wont be caught speeding being used to gtr power i dont feel like driving fast in the 993, just late gear changes 4-5k and powering out of corners/round abouts is fun enough.


Until i get the car on track im not going to push the car its a lil scary. the front gets all light and the rear has good grip but you get the feeling that its either got grip or not (no signs of about to slip and when it decides its had enough ull be sliding) - oh and i love dropping the clutch and giving it a blip when under tunnels. I have a tunnel at the bottom of my street and the exhaust pops!  i cant image what itl sound like when i get it back decatted.


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

Gorgeous 993 with amazing presence. 
Sounds great in the video, get another up once the decat pipe has been fitted :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

True classic, she's a beauty


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Most beautiful Porsche on my favourite wheels, looks pretty


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Very nice! Usually not a fan of after market kits on classics but I'm definitely liking this.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

cheers guys will be posting pics of the bits and bobs ill be doing.


all minor mods mainly for looks - but its all for fun and games really - nice to have a little project going on.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice looking car dude.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

thats awesome!! Love the 993.... how do you find it? I would prefer changing the whale tail spoiler, but thats just my personal taste!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Very nice! Usually not a fan of after market kits on classics but I'm definitely liking this.


+1 its very hard not to go crazy with the modding!

I have a plan! im keeping it Gemballa!

just bought 
Gemballa lowering springs 
Gemballa Stamped exhaust tips (the guys who bought the exhaust didnt touch the cats and saved himself like £800 no getting the STAMPED tips!)


I think going the Gemballa route will only help its value.... I have contacted Gemballa and it turns out they stopped making parts for the 993 ages ago! so even if I have 50K to spend on the car to give it the full Gemballa works I couldn't Body styling parts always pop up every few months (dial, door sills, steering wheel, peddals, etc) I can snap them up no probs.

Wonder if I will ever see someone selling their bi-turbo power upgrades.:chuckle: Im not fussed about power at the moment as the gtr provides in that department.

I have read everywhere the 993 can handle 100hp more easily and still be reliable to use daily. If I do upgrade might go down the supercharge route. I cnt even image what 450-550 hp would feel like in that thing! RWD no TC (on boost). I know i wouldnt be able to handle it. With the super charge its progressive power which should be nice an easy to use. I dont know its early days. Something I can consider in couple of years.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*



JamieP said:


> Nice looking car dude.



cheers jamie ill if there is an ace cafe or beconsfield meet in a months time ill bring it out if you come along.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

grahamc said:


> thats awesome!! Love the 993.... how do you find it? I would prefer changing the whale tail spoiler, but thats just my personal taste!


RE: the wing im going to leave only because its Gemballa. (my choice would have been duck tail)

I found it on the 911 forum. Forum member look after their cars  so you know your in safe hand plus you can search if the owner has had any problems in the past etc.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Verinder1984 said:


> RE: the wing im going to leave only because its Gemballa. (my choice would have been duck tail)


Ducktail would be good :smokin: but dont blame you for keeping! Maybe have both 



Verinder1984 said:


> I found it on the 911 forum. Forum member look after their cars  so you know your in safe hand plus you can search if the owner has had any problems in the past etc.


Oh yes, very good.... DDK forum?


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

That is one cool looking car!


----------



## Pras (Sep 24, 2013)

Love the colour!!!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Cheers for comments guys.

Grahamc- 911uk.com

I think duck tail is intergraded with whole boot lid (single piece) i am alway keeping an eye out for few hundred pounds it worth buying secondhand and even having a second set of rims. 

These are just extra so rush. 

Plus i should keep a tiny budget for the gtr ( incase it develops a fault) thats my daily and gets first priority.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Stunning car! 

Defo one of my all time favourite cars. Looks perfect.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Verinder1984 said:


> Cheers for comments guys.
> 
> Grahamc- 911uk.com
> 
> ...


Thanks

Look forward to seeing how this progresses


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

That's a lovely looking car.


----------



## KAT (Apr 7, 2011)

Very cool 
J


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*,*

:thumbsup:


----------



## supamario666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

what a stunning looking motor, lovely choice mate!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

cheers guys


David - When are you blessing us with your presence down here  

Its my "BURRRTDAY" in NOV I thinking 10 + GTR cruise + night out in london  might post in the meets section wonder if anyone is up for it


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> cheers guys
> 
> 
> David - When are you blessing us with your presence down here
> ...


Sounds like a plan to me mate! Give me a shout and let me know when you're thinking


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Blimey 2 cracking motors you lucky thing


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers.


Lime green wrap time? To protect the paintwork Hehe


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

ok so update.......... car has been with specialist for about 3 weeks now.

so far done:

-Various oil leaks :~(
-Water in foot well - sorted
-New dics and pads all round
-cat by pass 
-Full service
-RS light weight clutch fly wheel
-Wheel allignments / geo (do be one once alloys go back on)
-alternator belt - sorted
+ anything else they found! rubber bits, joints etc
powder coating the engine fan RED to match the break callipers (which will be painted red)

also done
-New real lights 
-new headlight lenses
-front fog light covert to TURBO S air vent with LED light
-Roll cage painted to match the car and fitted
-Third break light Turbo style (roof spoiler)
-transfer other number plate to car VER11N
-Alloys wheels bespoke 1 off finish

Bit i still need to do (which shouldnt take too long)
-Induction/soundbox/cold air conversion - this makes me giggle but basically I drill a few holes in the stock air box, change the filter (should be done with the service) - pull out stock chrome tube which feeds air to box and replace it with a snorkle looking thing. this way it takes colder air from near the fixed spoiler and not the 'warmer' engine bay. 
-Arrange respray on front bumper / bonnet/ wings
-Arrange good detailer (hoping to get a posh detail for cheap because of the time of year. who the hell details a car before storage) i think ill be using this car 1 a week through winter and spring.


What hasn't been done yet / cannot do:
-Gemballa lowering springs - been advised not to bother esp on stock shocks. SO my mission for spring will be to upgrade the shocks and do the spings then. 
-RS short shift gear linkage - apparently even tho it reduced throw by 15-20% it feel all wobbly! 50% of people who these guys install it for are actually happy with it. So i decided against this.
-LED dash upgrade iv tried 3 bulb suppliers. Every time i add the bulb into the dash it just doesn't F****** work! (i think ill stick with yellowy dash glow for now!) 
Ill be arranging a remap too this will be the last on my list not so important. But when i do remap it I will ensure its running rich


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

My gemball back box doesnt have gemballa logo on the tips (i think you had to pai extra for this!)

so iv bought some tips....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*alloys*

So, I wanted to refurb the BBS LM alloys and decided to choose a company in Wmidlands called PureKlass.

The finish I went for is Bare metal mirror polish on the lip, centers inner spokes and barrels!

Some people say im crazy and very few show cars do this sort of finish. I need to keep waxing the alloys because moisture in the air will corroad the alloys. Also I cannot wash the alloys, cannot use the car in wet (let alone rain), car needs to be sheltered and try using waterless car wash products (again to avoid splash on the rims!)


but wait until you see the finish!....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


Also bought new center caps and Black chrome bolts all round the edge (instead of the stock chrome ones)

yeaaaa boy! I cannot wait to get the car back, cleaned and drive it on a night out. These rims will draw serious attention at night!:flame:


----------



## LAT (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely car, great work mate


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Ok up date. Last couple weeks have been busy!

1) Window exploded,......... I bought a roof spoiler with 3rd break like and when the wired it up turns out there was some kind of short curcit which caused the rear widow to EXPLOAD! no joke! anyway All sorted now and window has been replaced.

2) roll cage doesnt fit..... WTF. anyway I have a sun roof car which means my roof is slightly shorter than a non sunroof car! DIY mod completed on rollcage, cut the clamps shortened the legs and wielded the clamps back on. with a quick respray.

apart from a few odd corroaded bit here and there adding 600-700 to the expected bill all seems ok. new exhaust setup now pops like mad. Even from cold (left at idle for 5 mins but still cold) it started poping

just uploading vids and pics give me few mins


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*update*

OK im sooooo excited i get the car back tomorrow! if its not wet ill pick it up tomorrow.


New front vents with integrated fogs:












Mirror polished rims with rubbers ready to go back on to car:











Ordered a second set of alloys with tyres.... becuase after all this work there is no way im not driving this thing during winter and spring! 993 Veloce alloys 18s:











Car looked sad when i saw it (3 different alloy wheels) taken apart. even leaves in the car(((



















roll cage mod being done:












New window fitted:











Engine parts striped and painted 


















Private plate arrived too 

Vids to follow


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*vids*

Cold start
http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/verinder1984/media/IMG_8702_zpsb3b61f45.mp4.html





Close up on idle (exhaust tips I bought also dont fit so its booked in with a fabricator to make the bluddy things fit!)
http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/verinder1984/media/IMG_8703_zps963bf05a.mp4.html


Exhaust POPS!!!
car was on idle for about 5-6 mins but it still was cold becuase it was the first start in ages: cant weight to get it hot 
http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/verinder1984/media/IMG_8700_zps1886d3e5.mp4.html


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks stunning


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Cheers dude.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Love that and does look better than the newer models  p.s you got way too much money lol


----------



## jerryr32 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gorgeous ! I really need to get my Quattro back on the road the older cars seem to have so much more character than most modern cars ! ...... Apart from gtr's of course :thumbsup:


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

That is beautiful!!! 

The colour on the Porka <3 Needed to get those BBS's with some bigger dish though especially after all that work to get mirror finish done!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Jacabs - I did have a lot of money before I went to pick the car up this morning... 6500£ bill! 
Im officially dead I cant hide that amount from the mrs.

Older cars are completely the opp to the GTR. Makes a nice change. Done 40 odd miles in it today loved every bit. however a couple of times the revs dropped so low the car cut out  i think a remap is needed because of the mods.

JonnyPolish - I wish I could afford the deeper dish. im keeping it in mind but its not high on top of my list. I have a few people interested in buy the wheels very close to brand new price! so Im going to explore that at the moment.


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Well Jell!!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

lolz


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Car is in for brake caliper paint, bonnet badge switch to Gemballa, couple more engine bits I want painted. over the next few weeks the exhaust tips and remap needs to be done.

but last night I thought I could save myself a few hundred and detail the car myself. im very happy with the results (insta effects do help a lil too  )...


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*Detail - SELF done*

ok so I used these:

1)Clay
2)Pre wax cleanser
3)sealant
4)wax











Stage 1 - CLAY:





















Stage2 pre wax cleanser:
(no pics.. looked the same!)



Stage3 Sealant (this stuff I have never used and it is the best thing since sliced bread!):































































Im VERY happy with the car so far. I have to be honest and was 'spanking' the Sh*t out of it most of saturday. Several launches (inc one very agressive launch resulting in needing to hold it at red line for a sec or two - pops and bangs like crazy). The new RS clutch is perfect as long as its above 2000 rpm ish. The thing sounds amazing - raw and loud.

My garage and drive way is full and so I have managed to arrange a garage for it locally just washed it out and will be laying vynal/carpet around the garage.

Suspension/handeling is crap but I have not yet messed around with the shocks something for me to do next year. Plus its kinda fun because its scary.

Anyway will be bring this one out on a trackday or next car meet.

:flame:







































And thats it .. me done  now I get to drive  
oh GTR gear box went into limp on thurs!!! restarted the car and was fine... Amar will call you to chat


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Love the Porsche mate! Great stable mate for the GTR!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

cheers bud. u going to the kreams cruise in Jan?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Verinder1984 said:


> cheers bud. u going to the kreams cruise in Jan?


most assuredly not! But sure see you about another time!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Every1 iv asked said the same thing. Have i mussed sonething

I got a few scooby lot going but dont think i will.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

Apart from remap, paint and detail & suspension. Im pretty much done.

Got my winter tyres on and tinted the rear reverse lights so the car matches a lil more with the black rims. and gemballa badges added







































im done with this car for now will be using it for the next 9 months straight! if i do any serious engine upgrades next year will update this post.

:clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

alloy said:


> most assuredly not! But sure see you about another time!


LOL



Verinder1984 said:


> Every1 iv asked said the same thing. Have i mussed sonething
> 
> I got a few scooby lot going but dont think i will.




A lot of people are going to this one mate – there is a Facebook event as well

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/220473-paul-walker-tribute-day-santa-pod-jan-18th.html


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Poker looks great as well!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*Turn up the music...*

ok, soz about the low quality pics - bluddy whatsapp reduced the quality when my friend sent it over.

but ANYWAY + Crank up the SOUND on your PC's and check out the links 


:thumbsup:


IMG_9670-1_zps5e14b62b.mp4 Video by verinder1984 | Photobucket



IMG_9673_zps0ecfd603.mp4 Video by verinder1984 | Photobucket



my fave Drive by:

IMG_9672_zps5c94814a.mp4 Video by verinder1984 | Photobucket


----------

